# +491377661101



## sascha (26 November 2005)

+491377661101 scheint dieses Wochenende von Telefonspammern verbrannt zu werden. Hab schon mehrere Meldungen von Betroffenen reinbekommen.


----------



## SnoopyDog (27 November 2005)

Hatte ich heute Morgen um 9:32 auf meinem D1-Handy. Klingeldauer = 2 Sekunden. Bei O2 kam noch nichts an. Wer steckt wohl dahinter?


----------



## Anonymous (28 November 2005)

*...*

vielen dank für ihre teilnahme kommt, wenn man zurückruft...
arrrrg  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (1 Dezember 2005)

oder "Ihr Anruf wurde gezählt" *grml* Meine Frau bekam den Anruf vor ca 10 min allerdings von "+491377661102"


----------



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2005)

*0137 -7661101 SPAMer*

Habe auch am 1.12. mehrere Anrufe von 

0137 -7661101
0137 -7661102

aufs D1 Handy bekommen, habs schon der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet, Strafanzeige folgt am WE.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2005)

Lockanruf am 25.11.2005 um 22:44:55 Uhr (Schoene Uhrzeit)

Suche noch den richtigen Weg zum Melden aber den werd ich finden.

(Habe *nicht *zurück gerufen!!!)

ceya

PS: Zwar spät, aber besser als nie. Habe eine 0171 Nr.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Dezember 2005)

*strafanzeige wurde rejected*

habs versucht anzuzeigen und wurde abgelehnt. zum thema beweissicherung nur blabla.

supa


----------



## Anonymous (5 Dezember 2005)

mich haben sie gestern angerufen.
Was kann einem denn passieren, wenn man denen auf den Leim gegangen ist?


----------



## Anonymous (5 Dezember 2005)

Habe ebenfalls am Wochenende (3.12.05 um 14:26) einen +491377661102 - Anruf auf mein Mobiltelefon (0171-) erhalten.....

Habe nicht zurückgerufen, da ich diese Nummer nicht kannte...(Bin Simser  8)  )

Hoffentlich unternimmt die Bundesnetzagentur was....


----------



## Anonymous (5 Dezember 2005)

Ich wurde ebenfalls auf meiner D2-nummer von +491377661102 aus am 04.12.2005 um 18:48 angerufen.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Dezember 2005)

Habe auch nicht zurückgerufen, da mir die nummer seltsam vorkam.
Durch Google bin ich hier gelandet.
Kann man irgendwo einsehen, was einen diese Nummer kosten würde?
Gibt ja schliesslich diese abo-nummern, wo man bei anruf ein abonement abschliesst. Oder ist diese 0137 "nur" ne pro_anruf _pauschale?


----------



## Anonymous (6 Dezember 2005)

*0137-7-Kosten*

Verbindungen unter 0137-7 kosten 0,98 ct pro Anruf, bei Handynutzung kommen die Verbindungskosten zum Festnetz hinzu, wurde schonmal diskutiert.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2005)

*0137766103*

Hallo zusammen,
nun sind auch O2 Kunden dran. :-/
diesmal ist von der Nr 0137766103 angerufen worden.
Aber mit der gleichen Ansage, die weiter oben schon genannt wurde.

Gruß
Volker


----------

